# Halloween 2012 - big ideas, ruined by rain



## KLcre8 (Aug 1, 2013)

So last year I moved into a larger house with a giant front yard. I was so excited to finally have the space to create the ultimate Halloween Haunt.

I started building in August and created a life sized coffin and hang man's Gallows. It was awesome!




























I made lots of extra tombstones and made a large cemetery scene










For the big night I added all the extra lights and pumpkins and motion props.

Unfortunately, it was freezing cold and rained non stop. All my moving props lasted about half an hour and died. (I have to replace them all this year)

I was so excited to show off to my new neighborhood my love for Halloween and the weather killed it. I still had quite a few trick or treaters but I felt they were let down because it wasn't as scary as they were hoping.

So THIS year, I am stepping up my game and creating more animated props to scare and excite, and I think I am going to condense the cemetery so it's more a display this year instead of walking through the yard. Maybe when I've created lots of animated props I will change it back to a walk through.

Can't wait for Halloween 2013! I've just found this forum, so I'm hoping with all your help, I can create the reputation of best house on the street!!! 

(Im still learning how to post and browse the site, so any links or helpful pointers would be great.)

Thanks!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome and WOW! Nice first attempt for sure. (lots of us get done in by the weather, but you must "Haunt On") Never say die, so to speak. There are lots of helpful people here and anyone would be glad to point you in the right direction. Roxy Blue and Bone Dancer are both excellent at finding past threads when you can't find what you are looking for, but feel free to use the search box to find what you are interested in. Your coffin and gallows look very cool, I love the aged wood look, very authentic looking. You may want to post a "Hello" in the welcome room so the other members can welcome you as well. You are going to love it here, and I have no doubt you will be the BEST house in the neighborhood this year. BTW, I love your Witch silhouette! (And you can Private Message members directly with questions if you wish.)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice stuff, Love the gallows!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm hoping for good weather this year too. We've had giant storms 2 years in a row (in Long Island). Such a letdown. Maybe we'll get lucky and Mother Nature will keep HER big ideas to herself this year.

Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

A very nice setup. I was mad at Mother Nature 2 years ago...I understand. Good luck this year!! You'll find a wealth of information and I have yet to have someone not answer a question or offer a suggestion! It is an awesome community of people here


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Cool setup.....living up in the northeast , the weather here is so unpredictable.....ask any weatherman......the one good thing is that it is usually colder so the fog stays around....I love the gallows,they look great!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Our weather in Australia is fairly unpredictable at that time of year and bad weather is my worst nightmare as well. This will be our 3rd year and I'm just hoping we get a reasonable week as we have our party/haunt and then a fundraiser for our local Scout Group. You have some great props! Good luck with the re-build and some better weather this year.


----------



## SMR (Aug 4, 2013)

Those look really great! I'm sorry the weather had to ruin it all for you. Around where I live we have to take some serious winds into account, and I've lost more than a few props to it so I can feel your pain. Good luck with this year's haunt!


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

Keep up the great work!!
Just outside Philadelphia here, and 2 years ago 8 inches of snow on Halloween weekend, 1 year ago Sandy.... So.... Yeah.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Pretty awesome gallows! Weather is always that nasty thing that puts a wrench in the works for all of us. Hoping this year we all catch a break from Mother Nature.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd kill for a yard like yours! Awesome space to haunt and some killer props too. We got crushed by the weather as well, cold/wind/rain. Did a scaled back haunt but could not put out our main theme props. We still got a decent amount of TOT's but really hoping for a great year this time.
Hoping the weather gods smile on all of us haunters!


----------



## WeirdlyGruesome (Aug 16, 2013)

Love the gallows and the coffin - really great photos too! And the witch silhouette is perfect! Agree that it might be nice to tighten up the tombstones a bit and see how that looks.

Huge admiration for you for taking a hit in your first year and vowing to come back even stronger this year! I think that's how you get great haunts!

I'm tempted to put stuff out earlier so folks can get a good look at everything before things the weather goes south (if it does). But then that increases the chance of something getting damaged earlier if the weather turns really nasty. 

But yeah, I think everyone is due some great Halloween weather this year.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great looking pics!


----------

